# Audison, Hertz and JL steal



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Audison Hertz JL Audio System | eBay 

Not my auction, I was actually bidding on it. If I had $1,300 right now I'd buy it instantly.

Audison BitTen D ($400 value)
Audison LRx5.1k (~$600 value)
Audison Voce 6 ($330?)
Hertz HCX165 ($250?)
JL 8W7 in a ported box (??$200??)
Total value est ~$1800 easy in my opinion for used equipment.

I'm jealous of whoever wins this.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Gone! Hopefully someone here got it.


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

yep..


----------



## ultraspecf (Feb 1, 2016)

Just came across this, I was in contact with the seller when someone snatched it out from under me lol, at least now I know someone got it that wanted it as bad as I did


----------

